# How to revive my router password?



## mario_pant (Apr 30, 2006)

i have forgotten my airtel broadband password and i need it very badly...
now, i connect to the internet through the huawei smartAX MT880 which logs on automatically when started...
i can see my password under the mask right there but cannot see it...
please help... i really need it
how to unmask the password? or where does the modem keep the passwords in which file in its server? please help... need it REALLY BADLY!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 1, 2006)

Hmm.. I'd recommend you to contact Airtel support and ask them to reset your password and then use that password.


----------



## mariner (May 1, 2006)

u can do what shahab has said or look for a software called show password.it shows the password(asterixs)  under internet explorer.

u can get more information

here


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 1, 2006)

Hmmm... Usually these programs doesnt work under XP. Anyways, here is a freeware alternative:
Revelation 2.0


----------



## mario_pant (May 1, 2006)

i've already tried revelation....... no use.....
is there any method with linux or something!?


----------



## champ_rock (May 1, 2006)

no nothing, the password is encrypted and is most probably stored in your registry......

if u want it then try to find that relevany key and copy it...... in a way u know the password as u can enter ur regitry key anytime...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 1, 2006)

The password is stored in the router and not in Windows Registry. Lemme try my luck with hacking my router.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 1, 2006)

Okay ... Here is the good news .. I figured out how to find it ..  ... Now the bad news is this is geeks stuff and you shouldnt try it if you arent confident with CLI. 
So to find out your ISP Password, Do this: 
Start > Run > Cmd <Press Enter>
On the Command line, type: 
telnet 192.168.1.1 <Press Enter>
Type your router username and password. (The default is admin/admin unless you have changed it). 
On the telnet cli, type this: 
console enable <Press enter>
Console should look like this: 
Quantum>
Now in the console mode, type this : 
Quantum> fm <Press Enter>
Now type: 
Quantum fm>cat im.conf <Press Enter>
Now this will be a big file, and will take around a 20 seconds to list. After the listing is finished, find the string "password". The text listed against weLoginPassword is your ISP password. Its stored in cleartext. 

Tell me if you could do it .. I am thinking about posting it to my blog ..


----------



## champ_rock (May 1, 2006)

in sify it is stored in the windows registry... so i thought that maybe airtel people use some kind of a similar technique...


----------



## Ishan (May 2, 2006)

For which type of passwords does methods suggested by "it waaznt me" works? 
is it for all, can u tell me some thing more about it. or where can i learn it from?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 2, 2006)

Okay ... Posted here with more explaination. I am soo sleepy now ..... i-) ..


----------



## mario_pant (May 2, 2006)

mariner said:
			
		

> u can do what shahab has said or look for a software called show password.it shows the password(asterixs)  under internet explorer.
> 
> u can get more information
> 
> here



um..... i feel really dumb saying this, but that utility worked fine.... i had to use IE  which i was not using previously.....

but thanks  "it_waaznt_me" for all that explanation......... really nice info..
and thanks really for so much effort for that blog entry!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm ... good to hear that your problem is solved now ..


----------



## tehclown (Jan 14, 2007)

check out this default router passwords list, its huge
printable aswell.
*www.cyberpunkcafe.com/routerpasses.html

I found it fixed my problem when I came back from vacation. someone got into my wireless router and hooped my router. I had to reset it and dig up the default password again :-S


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 14, 2007)

*@mario_pant*  Next time you forget your password, you can go here  *ubercoder.blogspot.com/2006/11/recovering-adsl-passwords.html


----------



## hemantjk007 (Feb 13, 2008)

hello buddy,
it's so simple go c: dirve open star1.txt file and here u find ur lost password.

thanx................


oo7


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ Bumped a one year old thread and BTW your method was very interesting.....
Dude he is asking to recover the router password which is stored in the router and his problem is already solved........

I guess this was also your 1st post in 1.5 years........


----------

